# Nu mai rămâne nimic de spuz (spus)



## ismaelote

Hi. I'm not sure about the last word... i think it was spuz but i'm not sure and i could be a word more or less similar. 

Could anyone translate it into English, French or Spanish?

Thank you


----------



## CriHart

ismaelote said:


> Hi. I'm not sure about the last word... i think it was spuz ( SPUS) but i'm not sure and i could be a word more or less similar.
> 
> Could anyone translate it into English, French or Spanish?
> 
> Thank you




English: It's nothing else to be said.
Francais: Il ne reste rien a' dire.


----------



## mikey21

CriHart said:


> English: *there's* nothing else to be said.



Literal: "there's nothing else to be said"

Yo diría: "there's nothing else to say", suena mejor.

En castellano: "no hay nada que decir" (impersonal, lo mismo que en rumano)

¡Saludos!


----------



## CriHart

mikey21 said:


> Literal: "there's nothing else to be said"
> 
> Yo diría: "there's nothing else to say", suena mejor.
> 
> En castellano: "no hay nada que decir" (impersonal, lo mismo que en rumano)
> 
> ¡Saludos!




) da, ai dreptate, e corect cum ai zis tu.
Am remarcat si excesul de zel in traducerea in spaniola  Sigur a inteles acum!


----------



## mikey21

CriHart said:


> Am remarcat si excesul de zel in traducerea in spaniola  Sigur a inteles acum!



Aaa nu, nu-i vorba de aşa ceva (cred ), încerc sa invaţ spaniolă şi cum trăiesc în România (din păcate) Wordreference este practic cel mai uşor/sigur/rapid mod...asta pentru că nu suport telenovelele  Dacă n-aveam nevoie de exercitii in spaniolă scriam in engleză


----------



## alinapopi

Hola, Mikey21,

_No hay nada más que decir _sería la traducción exacta en castellano.
Estamos aquí para cualquier cosa que necesites; a mí personalmente me hace bastante ilusión que un español quiera aprender hablar (bien) rumano. Aunque claro, si vives allí, qué remedio...
Suerte y no dudes en enviarnos tus dudas.
Un saludo,
Alina


----------



## alinapopi

alinapopi said:


> Hola, Mikey21,
> 
> _No hay nada más que decir _sería la traducción exacta en castellano.
> Estamos aquí para cualquier cosa que necesites; a mí personalmente me hace bastante ilusión que un español quiera aprender hablar (bien) rumano. Aunque claro, si vives allí, qué remedio...
> Suerte y no dudes en enviarnos tus dudas.
> Un saludo,
> Alina


 
Perdón, este mensaje iba para Ismael, no para Mikey21. Mea culpa. 

Saludos.


----------



## mikey21

alinapopi said:


> Perdón, este mensaje iba para Ismael, no para Mikey21. Mea culpa.



Pero yo también voy a decir que ¡te doy gracias a ti porque me has ayudado! Antes, lo habría dicho equivocado, sin "más".


----------

